# No bercomac



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

is no one using a atv or utv with a bercomac snow blower on it? Bercomac - Accessoires pour tracteurs de jardin et pelouse, VTT, VU et tracteurs compacts & sous-compact

got a buddy with one of the 72 inch 25 hp blowers on the front of his yamaha rhino Vantage 72" Snowblower - Bercomac, what a beast combo. with the hard top, soft sides and heater . it's a i'm never wet and cold day. 

berco also makes them for lawn and garden tractors which to me look a lot like the one cub cadet sells as a oem option


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

One of those on an ATV would be a great way to go. Love the heater idea :grin:

I saw a self powered blower on craigslist last year on the front of a late '70s early '80s chevy 4X4. I could see where in certain situations it would be really handy to throw the snow rather than just plow it. Each time you plow if you're doing a good sized area you end up with less and less parking space. With the blower on the front you can toss it out away from your lot, if you have room.


(Sorry about the photo, not a Chevy and not a Bercomac but you get the idea.)


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I also posted a picture of a Super Dutty with a snowblower on front of it that was for sale maybe a year or two ago. Being nice, warm and dry (inside a cab) is the reason why I'd like to eventually get to do my ride-on blower, but it's going to take at least a few more years....


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

my buddys beast sure beats the plow, esp,where there is limited area to store the plow bank, the blower throws it a good 30 + feet away from his 1500 foot long drives side's , since the rhino side by side is water cooled it has a heater option and side enclose'r kit's , he installed it along with a street legal lighting kit and tagged it for the street, 

the berco was a pricey good buy yet better then a CJ with a plow as it's smaller wheel base allows to get into tighter spots of his yard.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*motorized ATV/UTV snow throwers*

Here is a single stage snow thrower from Finland made by RAMMY.

The ATV winch is used to raise and lower it and it has a remote control pendent to operate the single stage snow thrower.

I calledd Berocmac and they have no intension of building single stage snow throwers apparently.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This would be a great combination to have, but you'll need a lot of accounts and a lot of snow to recover your investment..... (I was amazed the first time I saw the video) :surprise:

Toro snowmaster 72000 with the Polar-Trac system (mower/snowblower/plow/brush combo) with lights, wiper blade cab and heat.....! $25000-40000 if not mistaken 

:snow48::snow48:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Yup that is a snowgo snowblower, After Mr. Hanson died they bought all the patents and designs from the family as they closed up the business.

They even sold one to the Mt. Washington Cog Railway people rather than buy a narrow guage rack drive railroad snowblower.


----------

